# Small Gas stove for bedroom questions



## RISurfer20 (May 12, 2008)

I may be possibly interested in a small gas stove for my 300 square foot bedroom.  I heat my home with the wood stove but sometimes the 3rd floor does get a little chilly during those cold nights. I figure a small gas stove would heat my room and possibly the other bedroom located on the 3rd floor. I do have lp gas which would make it easy for a small gas stove to be installed. Does anyone recommend an inexpensive gas stove? How much lp gas does these gas stoves use?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 12, 2008)

Don't have one to recommend but you can calculate the usage by their BTU numbers since those are actually the BTU inputs not the outputs for gas appliances. I believe that propane is around 92,000 to 93,000 BTU per gallon.


----------



## webbie (May 12, 2008)

I've been looking at Valor, which turn down really low:
http://www.valorfireplaces.com/products/portrait_freestanding.php

That goes down to 6500 BTU per hour, which means it would burn about 13 hours on one gallon of LP at that setting. Not the cheapest unit out there, but nice.

The Jøtul GF 100 DV II Nordic QT is also quite small.

A really interesting product is the tiny Woodstock Mini:
http://www.gasstove.com/pages/gas_stove_mini.html


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 12, 2008)

bear in mind also that it MUST be a direct vent to be installed in a sleeping room. ansi z21.11.2 specifically prohibits ventfree units. all other type units should be installed following nfpa54. and should be specifically listed for use in a bedroom (link to nfpa54)  http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=54


----------



## RedRanger (May 12, 2008)

C0-2 detector should be the first order of business.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 13, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> C0-2 detector should be the first order of business.



i agree , but its a "CO " detector , for carbon monoxide, not a CO2 "carbon dioxide" detector. and even though this will likely be a sealed direct vented gas unit , a smoke detector would be in order as well.


----------



## RISurfer20 (May 13, 2008)

Have both the co and smoke detecter in bedroom. If I do purchase a gas stove for the bedroom it will be direct vent. Wood is my primary source for the winter  but I would like an easy way to heat our bedroom on the cold nights with something cost efficient even though it would be a gas unit. Thanks for the info and replys.


----------



## Ken45 (May 13, 2008)

Have you considered an electric blanket?

Ken


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 13, 2008)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> Have you considered an electric blanket?
> 
> Ken



might not heat the whole room effectively on colder nights


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2008)

RISurfer20 said:
			
		

> Have both the co and smoke detecter in bedroom.



I found a little combo unit for my workshop...smoke/fire & CO in one.  Made (I think) by First Alert.  It even has, along with the intermittent piercing tone, a female voice that announces what she thinks the problem is in quite a strident way.  I heard her once while I was breaking in the new stove and the finish was cooking.  She'll get your attention.  Rick


----------



## sinnian (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a Jøtul GF 100 DV II Nordic QT in a 12X20 room that works quite well.  However, I would suggest getting the blower for it (which I am in the process of doing), otherwise it is just a big space heater.  Only draw back would possibly be the sound of the blower in the bedroom.  I do not know how loud they are (mine will be going in a second living room).


----------



## R&D Guy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd caution against getting a unit hot enough to heat more than your bedroom. Think of how hot your room will be every night when you want to go to bed.

I have a gas fireplace in my bedroom and master bath. Both are 16,500 BTU's with a blower. My master bedroom is about the same size as yours at 350 sq ft, and my bathroom is about 175 sq ft. The house was built in 1999 and is well insulated.

Some things I can say about my experience is the standing pilot alone is about enough to heat the room. I'm always reminded when its on because when I walk in the bedroom it's warmer, and I've yet to turn on the pilot in the bathroom. Your room sounds cooler from the start, but I'd see if you can get one with a intermittent pilot.

Also, I have one of those Bed and Breakfast style DV fireplaces that's taller than it is wide, and mounts about chest high in a cabinet. Beautiful thing about that is on those cold snowy nights I can set the timer or room temp on the remote, lye in bed and watch the flames as the flakes come down. With a traditional fireplace you will only see the light flicker and it will likely take up more room.

Lastly I would stay away from a free-standing gas stove. I'd think the temptation to leave a piece of clothing on it would be too high which could cause a fire.


----------



## Redox (Jul 6, 2008)

That mini soapstone is HOT!  I think I might just run a gas line out to the bedroom while I have the ceiling open!

Something about solid fuel appliance in a bedroom is verboten, but I can't quote chapter and verse...

BG will be along in a minute to clarify.  Where's Elk when we need him?   :red: 

Chris


----------

